
Five Reasons Why Twitter Will Kill TweetDeck - amahadik
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/18/five-reasons-why-twitter-will-kill-tweetdeck/
======
amahadik
I would have thought that TweetDeck would have provided the right ecosystem
partner for Tweeter to thrive!

